# 9-09-08 dig



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

Hi all, went diggin same place i posted pics of ,no marbles can't believe it but found some good bottles maybe too excited over bottles and was diggin too fast don't find many like ones in embossed pics,found off to side of main dump near top,left when the turkey gobbled , slicks first


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

bottom of black glass applied top,has a little whittle


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

embossed left to right,WARRANTED FLASK , GORDONS DRY GIN , TONSILENE FOR SORE THROAT think this is earlier than 1 i have with giraffe pic on it this has no pic,next ones i don't have ,commons too?,PARISAN SAGE  A HAIR TONIC GIROUX MFG. CO. BUFFALO,/ DR. T.M. SAYMAN  ST. LOUIS . MO. ,/DR. M.M. FENNERS PEOPLES REMEDIES FREDONIA,N.Y. ,/ LIGHTNER PERFUMERS/ ink in front PAULS SAFETY BOTTLE & INK CO. N.Y.


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

SAYMAN has pink tint


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

hair tonic


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

DR. FENNERS


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

LIGHTNER sca


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

PAULS INK , thanks for lookin and any info you may have ,Digsws


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

Forgot to add this one , sorry about not putting all these from same dump on one post , just read Zanes bumped post ,thanks ,Digsws


----------



## Digswithstick (May 16, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

curse of broken torpedo has been lifted ,years of diggin lots of broken ones , got a whole one today slick but i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , union made flask like them too bein a union man ,2  more warranted flasks ,Digsws


----------



## Digswithstick (May 16, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

Hallocks,first one is it common?


----------



## Digswithstick (May 16, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

torpedo close up still needs a little more cleaning,found 2 clay marbles too


----------



## capsoda (May 16, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

Gotta love that brick...


----------



## jesster64 (May 16, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

love the torpedo.


----------



## madman (May 16, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

hey man great digs! there love those! man got to get me a toc dump mike


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

Hi  thanks for replies ,same dump,found a few i did not have ,Pertussin,Hendryx bird waterer,Wildroot Wave Set find lots ofDr. Ellis Wave set first wildroot,brown screw top ground lip H.K.Mulford Chemists,The May Drug Co. Pittsburg ,small Hires found lots of larger ones but first small


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

marbles & remains of broach


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

May Drug Co. Pittsburg ,does any one know date "h" was added to Pitt. ?


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

Valaze top ,5/26 pics next


----------



## cordilleran (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

Expectorating on sidewalks was not only unsightly, it was potentially deadly.  Bricks such as your recent find prohibiting spitting were aimed toward curtailing consumption (tuberculosis) which was rampant in the last quarter of the 19th Century. A great score and a special prize for brick collectors!


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

Cordilleran ,thanks for info but unfortunatly for me it is metal sign,these are 5/26 dig ,left amber is first one for me that syle in amber ,next turn mold whiskey deep lines,The Kuebeler Stang Sandusky Ohio embossed on base K S On front first for me also ,2 ground top jars,E.J. Kelley Perfumer Elmira New York shaker top


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

ground tops ,E.J.Kelley


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

marbles ,button,beads & buckle


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

deep lines in turn mold whiskey


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

tooled crown top letters


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

a little whittle


----------



## Digswithstick (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

base embossing ,nice finds lately everyone, been busy but still looking at finds (lurking?) ,Digsws


----------



## madman (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

man very nice ! those finds remind me of a dump i used to dig in ohio, looks like a toc to the 1930s dump, those ks beers always were broken,  although i did get a may drug bottle, is yours machine made?  keep on diggin  mike


----------



## Stardust (May 28, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

Hi Digs,
 looks like your pics keep getting better and clearer with each post. Looks like you've mastered that camera. keep up the good work. Always a pleasure to view your digs.
 ~Stardust~ []


----------



## logueb (May 29, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/12*

Nice finds Digs,  Really like enamel painted sign.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/15 torpedo*

Cool stuff Digs...
  More then I'm digging []


----------



## Digswithstick (May 29, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/24 &5/26*

Madman ,thanks ,may drug bim. tooled top ,what is yours ? Stardust,thanks,tripod is big help .Logueb,thanks ,sign looked better before i washed it was blue. Rick,thanks, hope your next dig is motherload.Digws


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

Hey all same place again 5/31


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

not sure what this says ''Zipps" ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

The Abbot Akaloidal Company Chicago . S. E. T.  Co. tile or sharpening stone?


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

marbles and stopper ,200 years wow quite a claim!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

flask on left  last weekend dig ,


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

flask on right is it key mold or post


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

2 on left applied top crown , right tooled top crown ,good luck diggin all,headed to dump again,Digws


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

I guess the drink didn't work lol


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

yo dws nice finds! i like that zipps i dug that one also mike


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

Good finds Stickman,that porcelain stopper is really nice and so are all the marbles.Keep em coming.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 6/1*

Thanks for replies these are 6/1 dig same spot


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

Hudnut


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

Phillips corker ,like the color


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

marbles and smalls


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

these are damaged ones ,CRISWELLS BROMO-PEPSIN CURES HEADACHES , VAIL BROS. PHILADA. PA


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

2 on left dug 07  good shape , 2 on right this dig damaged


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

more metal tags not cleaned yet


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2008)

*same place 6/1*

Local bottle on left , sharp& dohme on right  buddy found ,is it med or poison? thanks for looking and any info,Digsws


----------



## madman (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

sweet love the tags and the hr crocks ! mike


----------



## Stardust (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*



> Hudnut


 

 As always Digs i view with pleasure. and the Hudnut, i always love Hudnut things and they usually go for alot in good condition rond here.You ought to make a book too. on LuLu.com you can get  self published and tell about your digs. I was posting and telling Rick with the #post about his this morning and was thinking of you too. Look into it before someone else does with your pics someday. I'm not too sure of the details, but my friend wrote a book there and you can go and see a demo. your digs are so wonderful. Then you could make some money from your digs and lets face it we all need money.[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Same place 5/31*

i'm a stoneware junkie,love the hudnut& the horseradishes.[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

Hi got 2 rain days went diggin 6/3 6/4 &6/7  ,put them all together for pics. Should i keep putting them on same post as they were all found same place to save space or doesn't it matter.Thanks for replies on previous posts everyone ,Stardust not enough hours in a day for me to write book would rather be digging and hunting ,plus not sure anyone would read it ,but thanks,Dws


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

6/3 & 6/4 marbles


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

6/7 marbles new record number for me ,also found doll eye now have pair


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

3 pipes ,first one with face i have found


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

crock not a crack anywhere


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

pumpkin seed ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

before i forget here are metal tags from last dig cleaned up is bottom left coal tag? bottom right says Atlantic City June 1908 ,found in June 2008 !


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

the other crock has crack half way down from top on other side


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

metal and broken doll heads,stopper on left is pabst barely ledgible right is crystal water also barely ledgible


----------



## madman (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

killer stuff bro! its all good! love the crocks ,marbles, doll heads , the dog tags are nice too! man youve got a good dump there mike


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

Thanks Madman ,can you believe it all right legs am trying to put a whole one back together someday


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,Digswithstick and sometimes shovel and hand rake


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

forgot one hero glass works only one i have found,Dws


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 9, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

DWS

 Interesting finds.  The see through doll heads are kind of creepy as is the large eye.  For a sec I wondered if maybe it wasn't for a doll?

 It was hot, humid and rained pretty hard here today..no usual Sunday dig.

 Got your e-mail....I'll be in touch.

 PD


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

same place ,6/14 & 6/15


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

marbles ,sure are a lot in this dump


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

dolls ,parts & stoppers ,green glass is ground top,small pill bottle has rexall on cap


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Those bisque parts sell well.  Great site.  Have you dug to the bottom?  And the marbles...sure is a lot of benningtons there.  Best of luck.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

hair dye,Madpaddla thanks ,yes dump is on hill started on bottom this is second dig at this dump first time i jumped all over and did not really know what to look for ,this time i am digging it all!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

oakely


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Wow the kids were sure hanging around that area! Marbles out da azz.cool stuff.[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Thanks Rick ,milk with PO instead of PA


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Duffy


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Winorr


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Whitine


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

chunks of mold or something  imbedded in wyeth dose glass


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

bummer


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 16, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

some dolls from this dump, saw someone's display like this liked it ,need bigger board, also found some metal stuff still soaking , luck to all !Dws


----------



## kanudigit? (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Holy.....crap! That's a lot of neat stuff! I could spend all day at a place like that


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

HEY DIGS !   THAT GREEN MARBLE WITH THE GOLD BAND IS A GREAT MARBLE !  I'M SURE IT'S WORTH $100 +  !     Look at the ones on this ebay page  that are similar.
 http://search-completed.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=so&sbrftog=1&fcl=3&dfsp=32&catref=C6&from=R2&satitle=gold&sacat=772%26catref%3DC6&fts=2&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=03903&sabfmts=1&fis=2&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&sabdlo=&sabdhi=&saprclo=&saprchi=&so=Show+Items&fsop=32%26fsoo%3D2

 Any gold flake banded marble is good, and yours has a green base color which is great too!  Congratulations !  I hope the ebay link comes through


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

In case the link doesn't come through,  search for ebay item # 110259738781,  it shows a Lutz swirl like yours, in a different color that sold for $177.00 !   And I think your color is better.  Your marble is a pontiled German Lutz with green core and gold flake band with a single strand white swirl.  Can you tell me the diameter, and does it have damage?  Congrats again!  BRam


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Kanudigit ,thanks, usually i pack a lunch when i go. Bram here is another lutz beside the one you asked about clear one is11/16" it has small chip and several of what appear to be flea bites,green one is 5/8" no chips but about 4 tiny flea bites.Thank you very much for info ,i am going to Kansas  again this year and have to sell a few things to pay for trip, going to sell some stone artifacts and maybe these 2 marbles and any other good ones i may have . I had no idea marbles had that much value if i sell the lutz i will send you 10% & forum 10% of sale price, thanks again ,Dws


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Don't send me any $$ , you did all the diggin    Just get a good price if you sell them.  I dug a similar one, exept it is cobalt blue.  If it were mint it would have been worth $200+, but mine was really smashed up.  I paid someone to tumble it, which removed the pontils from the ends of the marble, which he told me would happen. That kills the value of it, but it made it shine beautifully and it's in my display case now. Either way, just the fun of finding something so rare is the best part.  Hope you and your family find some more fun stuff! Bram


----------



## kanudigit? (Jun 17, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Oh.....my.....God. Over 200 bucks for some of those marbles, that's crazy. Crazy.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 18, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

That see through doll head line up is even more creepy than the earlier posts.  No offense, but a bunch of heads lined up with see through eye sockets weirds me out.  Bad dreams of a police line up in a Chucky movie???


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 18, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

Yeah Penn, dolls heads are  the only thing I dig that my wife doesn't want me to bring in the house    Depending on the markings on the back of the neck they can be valuable too.  Check out ebay, here's one
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-HANDWERCK-BEAUTIFUL-BISQUE-HEAD-DOLL-NR_W0QQitemZ380036516837QQihZ025QQcategoryZ84622QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Between that marble and those heads, you've got some great stuff !

 I'm not sure about that marble on the left, I can't tell if it's a Lutz, or if it is pontiled


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

Some from 6/21 couple missing ,grandaughter was here (16 mths old) says "boddles ,boddles, more ,more ", took 3 sca's and a doll head and a perfume home, got to start them early ,wish i would have lol.Bram, thanks clear one is pontiled


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

smalls and broken doll head


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

Stoddard


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

4 cristmas cokes and 1 Pat D 10 55 29,pic of two c cokes 23 Oil City and Titusville ,had Franklin too but already traded it


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

Warner & Bromo Caffeine


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

broken cat and rabbit


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

Metal from this dig and a few from previous cleaned up a little


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

back side of metal ,happy huntin,Dws


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*more 7/4*

7/4 dig 2 on left are ketchup i think but one on far left is pink and has embossed H on shoulder , the other is sca


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More7/4*

thought this was noxema ,almost fooled me


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

happy feet


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

another big ben


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

very nice bro! love the embossed pickles, also the cobalt jar is nice great finds god if i had that dump i couldnt sleep at night mike


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

they sure liked horseradish ,so do i , these make 5 total ,probably dug at least 20 broken so far


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

not sure what this was but it looked like cotton balls in the glass ,it is not cotton of course


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

another fuzz shot ,thanks for lookin ,happy huntin,Dws


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

man dont know how i missed yer prev post thats some killer digs wow you got it! mike


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

almost forgot this one quite a large plug G.E.


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

all those doll heads tokens, coins and marbles wow do ya know the history of that dump? mike


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

one more ,smallest doll yet


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

Mike ,yes i do here is my favorite milk from this dump


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

yes you do what? sleep at night? hey man great digs! mike


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

Great digs, Rick. There is a nice variety of goodies in that dump. ~Jim


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: More 7/4*

Mike, funny ,do not sleep enough ,that milk bottle is the history ! Thanks Jim


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: 6/21*

The brass token with "502" embossed on it is a miner's identification tag. I still have mine from working the hardrock. The purpose of the tag was to help identify your remains.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

Nice dump diggins
  there some good lookin doll legs ya got there []


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 5, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

Cordilleran ,thanks much for info, i never would have guessed that ,very interesting.Rick, thanks,have not checked lately to see if i have a pair yet ,hoping to get at least one put together got more legs than arms,parts jar is full and still have some soaking.Dws


----------



## citydigger (Jul 6, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

Nice finds. Might be time to start a fresh thread though? This one is tired and beaten.[X(]


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 6, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

Hey Dig 
 Just had to say way to go great digs there .the little dolls are cool ,and inks allways . Keep diggen um up .OH and the green ground top one  with the enamel painted flowers  is sweet .
 bill


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 7, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

Hi ,citydigger ,a couple more posts for this dump and i will start new dump and new thread,Bill here is closeup ,is it ink or perfume ,send  pm if you are interested,thanks


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 7, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

bottom


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 7, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

bic in hole for size comparison


----------



## glass man (Jul 8, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

Loks ink to me.very nice to.Wish I had it.


----------



## glass man (Jul 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/3 ,6/4 &6/7*

love the marble that is black with white stripes on the right front facing the scren. want to sel it?


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 8, 2008)

*RE: more 7/4*

Digswithstick, I'm fairly certain that the green bottle with enamelled flowers is an atomizer.  I've dug them before in that same color with the same type of decoration.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 8, 2008)

*RE: 6/14 & 6/15*

You sure are digging up some good stuff!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 8, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

Hey ,Thanks for replies everyone much appreciated , Glassman you must mean green and white lutz ,probably will sell but will put on flea-bay and hope it brings as much as the one Bram posted   will  post on sales section when i list it. Paul i would vote atomizer also, there are faint lines gold lines around bottle and outside of neck is ground (for atomizer?). Thanks again for kind words , happy collecting no matter how ya do it


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

got a rain day went diggin group pic


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

"Sylmar Olive Oil Symar Packing Corp  Los Angeles Cal."


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

Hudnut


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

smalls only 2 marbles this time,1920 Mecvury dime


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

Christian Brecht


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

Greggs Beverages brownsville Pa ,Golden Eagle Beverages Erie Pa


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

This is my favorite ,says Carlsbad LS on bottom ,has some good whittle,whoops got coffee cup in bottom right of pic


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

bottom,happy huntin


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

forgot one back of Greggs bottle ,like the phone number
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is this a good one? ps Bram tried to send pm but your box is full


----------



## glass man (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

Post a picture of your lutz marble on "marble connection" and they will help you. They are good people and know marbles as we know bottles. also put in lutz marbles on ebay and see if there is one like yours. If no damage is worth good bucks. Flea bites don't hurt marbles as bad as with bottles .I guess it is because people didn't have a game like marbles for bottles,thankfully.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

looks like a very plentiful& productive dump your digging


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 11, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

Hi,   Glassman thanks for tip on marble connection will check it out. Myersdiggers ,it was large but is pretty well exhausted couple more digs and i will have to find another ,hopefully older one


----------



## steamfitter38 (Jul 13, 2008)

*RE: Rain day dig 7/10*

nice job ...that dump is sweet...


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*9/06 /08 dig*

Hi ,finally got in a dig last weekend ,same place ,finds are getting scarce .Also got a rain day dig 9/09/08 will take and post pics soon .Pics of 9/06/08


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

Phillips cobalt ,cornflower colored Phillips on page 2 i think, are there any other colors of this mold ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

Did this contain milk of magnesia or something else?


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

Moores cream top


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

Crisco in a jar ,before my time,anybody know when they switched to cans?


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

brown screw top with raised lines ,any chance it is poison?


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

smalls ,slug has star in center


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

decanter top i think,embossing looks a little like Ricks rock pile bottle that he donated.


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 13, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

Green Wildroot ,all others i have dug were clear.Sorry if this thread is getting tired i will post pics of 09/09/08 dig as soon as i take them ,then i will let this fade into archives,everyone posting has made nice finds ,been too busy too reply barely time for lurking lol,thanks for looking and any info ,happy hunting


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 14, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

hi rick,   nice finds.  the round phillips is pretty.  i believe a while back, some one was looking for a green wildroot.   good luck,  rhona


----------



## jesster (Sep 14, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

I think the brown bottle was a honey bottle, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 14, 2008)

*RE: 9/06 /08 dig*

Hey Dig 
    Nice dig there .I just sold one of those Criscos a few mo.back for 8.00 I belive it was.There 20s to late30s I belive.The sugar ,salt or pepper are cool ones to. I still have one of them can't remember which one and the milk with the cream is really nice .I allways seem to dig thoses broken .Way to go and as allways good luck diggen and finding. 
   bill


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ,thanks for replies,same spot, 9/09/08 dig cleaned up,i need new dump and new thread !


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

My first half pint cream top ,Moores,found quart size last dig posted


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

This one says " GUARANTEED  UNION MADE FLASK" mostly find warranted flask's,and full measure's , my first guaranteed one


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

smalls


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

penny as found


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

Penny electrolysis cleaned


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

S A W  , saw this one on Poisons 4 me's web site ,i think it was Saratoga Aeriated Water


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

same size inks different glass


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

ink bottoms


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

Judsons quart,one type i did not have


----------



## Digswithstick (Sep 30, 2008)

Common  mineral water i think, but i like it first whole one of that type, found lots of broken ones previously,sorry these got spread out between pages and posted late ,


----------



## Stardust (Oct 20, 2008)

I've missed all your digs and most of all you diggs. Love everything you do!
~STAR~


----------

